# another cheezy report from you know who 6/26



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Only cheese I see in that report is that grin on yer face. ;D

I managed to get out both days, but.......it was in the yard. :-/


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i take the "cheese in yo face  as a compliment    ;D we wont talk about what happened sunday as it only brings me down :'(


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Good job with the full moon fishing!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, one is better than zip, right? Looks like you got your camera stand worked out, eh? 

I am way overdue for a trip in the salt myself, but just haven't been motivated since getting back from the islands. My friends even invited me on a snook trip to Sebastian this week, but I _think_ I'm gonna pass. Don't hold me to that though. ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Hey, one is better than zip, right? Looks like you got your camera stand worked out, eh?
> 
> I am way overdue for a trip in the salt myself, but just haven't been motivated since getting back from the islands. My friends even invited me on a snook trip to Sebastian this week, but I _think_ I'm gonna pass. Don't hold me to that though. ;D


LOL...one is always better than none  yep the camera stand so far is working out however i've got to be quick with my pose as the first couple times got me with my backside showing   ;D i just might plop down the $$$ on a ram mount that way i've got good adjustability


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

If you are looking for something that might work, check this one out. I have seen them used in different aplications and will work great for what you want to do. 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Joby+-+...ders/7933864.p?id=1156203613308&skuId=7933864

Here is a video of one being used

Last clip you can see how it Capt Bryan attached it to the platform
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZUG7D-lisc[/media]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

cheezy or not at least your out there catching fish as always good report


----------

